# After few months of ubering in a rental and doing my GST



## Lexkan (Jan 13, 2017)

It works out $13/h in your hand.


----------



## Lexkan (Jan 13, 2017)

And that is only during the day and experienced with sydney traffic


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

How many hours are you driving? Remember the rent is a fixed cost which doesn't change much the more you drive. And in all fairness, the rental gives you a newish car to use privately. That of course is worth something and should be added to your weekly income.


----------



## Lexkan (Jan 13, 2017)

80


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

So you got a grand in the hand for 80 hours driving.

No point continuing


----------



## Lexkan (Jan 13, 2017)

Part time maybe ok


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Lexkan said:


> Part time maybe ok


I dont think so.


----------



## Bolthead (Sep 8, 2016)

If I was doing 80 hours a week I would be on average grossing close to $2500 per week. Are you sure your maths is correct or maybe you are paying too much on the rental vehicle.


----------



## Lexkan (Jan 13, 2017)

Exactly I never said my gross wasn't same. But what stayed in my hand after all expenses and taxes on hourly bases


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

yeah wow, terrible, better get your plant operating tickets, make 28 an hour driving a roller in the suburbs.
go to the pilbara and you can make 70 (if working 8o hours a week on a union site)


----------



## Jae Lee (Mar 20, 2016)

Lexkan said:


> And that is only during the day and experienced with sydney traffic


Maybe thats why during the day...alot of full timers here make money doing early mornings/afternoons and late night weekends...
If you cant do that then theres no point of ubering really...


----------

